# Eine Frage über das Gehäuse  von  Corsair 730T.



## EndosGaming (27. September 2015)

*Eine Frage über das Gehäuse  von  Corsair 730T.*

Guten Tag,

Ich habe mir das Gehäuse 730T gekauft.
Ich möchte gerne eine transparent Tür kaufen, mir würde gesacht das es 730T keine transparent Tür gibt aber
das Gehäuse 760T gibt eine transparent Tür, kann ich die Tür in  730T dran bauen?

Die Form von das  Gehäuse sind ja gleich.
Corsair Graphite Series 730T & 760T Full Tower Chassis Review - eTeknix


Also ich würde gerne die Tür ins 730T dran bauen geht das?
Graphite Series 760T Windowed Side Panel, Black

Keine weiß das ob das geht !!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ze-frage-ueber-das-gehaeuse-corsair-730t.html

MfG Endos Gaming


----------



## Bluebeard (30. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Frage über das Gehäuse  von  Corsair 730T.*

Hi EndosGaming,

die Gehäuse sind baugleich. Entsprechend passt auch das Seitenteil vom 760T. 

Die beiden Varianten gibt es:
CC-8930332     Graphite Series 760T Windowed Side Panel, Black 
CC-8930333     Graphite Series 760T Windowed Side Panel, White 

Grüße


----------



## EndosGaming (30. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Frage über das Gehäuse  von  Corsair 730T.*

Dankeschön, Corsair Staff 

MfG Endos Gaming


----------

